
Show HN: Alexa Skill Certification Times - Track skill certifications duration - dral3x
https://skillcertificationtimes.com/
======
dral3x
Hi HN, I made this website to keep track of the average Alexa Skill
certification times.

As Alexa Developers know, the duration of that process can vary greatly and it
does not seem to be always under the 5 business days Amazon says. For this, I
tried to track this information but I need other developers help since Amazon
will not share with me any internal information (of course).

I would love to receive feedback from you to make the project evolve and make
it better overtime! Thanks

